# Welches Cube? Unterschiede? Definitionen



## ralf131 (1. April 2014)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike (Fully) für mich.

Ich würde damit gerne kleinere Touren fahren (max. ca. 20 - 30 km), aber auch steile Bergabgänge, kleinere Sprünge im Downhill Bereich und natürlich auch bergauf fahren können. Bisschen Treppen fahren und springen (Stadtbetrieb), etc. Also eigentlich von allem ein bisschen was.

Finanziell muss ich auf ein gebrauchtes zurück greifen. Ich habe etwa 1000 EUR zur Verfügung. Im Internet entdeckt man hier immer wieder mal ein Cube Sting HPC oder ein Cube Stereo HPC/HPA von den Jahren 2011 - 2013.

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:

Was heißt HPC?
Was heißt HPA?
Was ist für meine Anforderungen besser geeignet, ein Sting oder ein Stereo?
Wo liegt der Unterschied zu den Pro Modellen?
Worauf sollte man beim Kauf unbedingt achten?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Yberion666 (1. April 2014)

HPC: High Performance Composite -> Rahmen aus Carbon
HPA: High Performance Aluminum -> Rahmen aus Alu
Zusätze wie "Race", "Pro" etc. stehen einfach nur für unterschiedliche Ausstattungsvarianten, d.h. der Rahmen ist der gleiche, jedoch unterscheiden sich die Federelemente, Schaltung, Anbauteile usw.
Vor allem bei Carbon rahmen wäre ich bei Gebrauchtkäufen vorsichtig. Mögliche Schäden sieht man mitunter von außen gar nicht. Und es kann ja sein, dass jemand, der noch eine bestimmte Summe für sein gebrauchtes Rad haben möchte, diverse Stürze mit dem Bike eventuell verschweigt. 
Außerdem würde ich nachfragen, ob Gabel und Dämpfer mal einen Service bekommen haben. Zusätzlich ist es noch wichtig zu wissen, wann und ob diverse Verschleißteile gewechselt wurden (Bremsbeläge, Kette, Kassette, Kettenblätter, Reifen), da du auch locker noch 200€ drauflegst, wenn du einiges davon noch tauschen musst, bevor das Bike einsatzbereit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf131 (1. April 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Was wäre für meine Fahrrichtung empfehlenswerter? Stereo oder Sting?

Ist das Stereo HPA Teamline eine gute Option für mich?

nach wie vielen km sollte man diese Verschleißteile tauschen bzw. wie lange halten diese etwa?

Freundliche Grüße
Ralf


----------

